# barrel of green



## sum_kid (Sep 15, 2006)

does anyone fo a guide for dis setup cuss i googled it and searched in forums and there seems to not be very much info bout dis method.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 29, 2006)

sum_kid said:
			
		

> does anyone fo a guide for dis setup cuss i googled it and searched in forums and there seems to not be very much info bout dis method.


*Sorry never heard of it.  *


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 29, 2006)

like this? looks expensive... http://www.omegagarden.com/


----------

